# If you pray



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My family could use your prayers. I havent been on here in several days and I dont have much time now. Sunday my Dad was hit head on by a drunk driver at a VERY high rate of speed and is in Critical condition at a hospital in ATL. He was doing better yesterday but has taken a slight turn for worse. We will be down there for awhile. I know I have several PM's and will answer them as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my heart goes out to you and your family andy, i have family that is very religous i will tell them and there church to pray for your dad, what his name?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow Oldfort, I hate to hear that. You got it, man.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

andy, so sorry to hear about your father. :rain: your father and your family will be our prays.:angel: lots of love from the litter mates family. God bless you, your father, and your family.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sure thing. sorry to hear that! police are always at the wrong place at the wrong time the driver shoulda got pulled over before they even had a chance to hurt someone!good luck!!!:angel:


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

My prayers to you and your family, remember to stay strong for him. This kind of kind Senseless injury drives me insane.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry Andy you will deffinately be in my prayers!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Be strong Andy, your in my prayers


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear this. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man. I wish the best for you and yours..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad, Andy. I wish him a speedy recovery and I will send good thoughts your way.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

More prayers on the way!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll be sure to pray, too. Why do people have to be so stupid when it comes to drinking and driving? Good Lord, just call a cab!


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

any updates???


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*family comes first*

Old Fort, I am sorry to hear the news but don't even worry about the PMs in your mailbox! Take care of your business and your family first. We can wait for sure. I'll send my thoughts and prayers out for you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry to hear about that. It's so unfortunate that bad things happen to great people. I will pray for his quick and full recovery as well as strength for you and your family.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!!!!!! Hope for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

andy our thoughts and prayers are with your dad and your family ..


----------

